

Red Tape Blues (chart) - CaptainZapp
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2014/07/daily-chart-2

======
edoceo
Doing business WA, CA and NM my consulting firm is paying about 4% of gross
receipts to cover Accountants, Attorney and Advisors fees for handling state
and federal "red tape". The process needs to be streamlined.

